# Navy SAR Corpsman



## ogscottbone (Sep 24, 2017)

If someone could enlighten me I've been doing my reaserch but have found little info on what SAR corpsman do (I know the basics...), I guess I'm just confused if they work more for civilians or more in the combat side? All info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## UncleFester92 (Sep 24, 2017)

It depends on what type of duty and station the SAR Corpsman is at.  A SAR Corpsman attached to a Naval Air Station can be used be used as a SAR asset by civilian organizations. A SAR Corpsman attached to a squadron on a ship is more utilized as AVT and Flys when birds are in the air and that's about it. I'm stationed at NAS Whidbey and I always see the SAR Corpsman get awards for civilian rescues.


----------



## SARRebel (Nov 11, 2017)

ogscottbone said:


> If someone could enlighten me I've been doing my reaserch but have found little info on what SAR corpsman do (I know the basics...), I guess I'm just confused if they work more for civilians or more in the combat side? All info is appreciated thanks.


It might help if you specify which branch you want info on. Navy SAR and Coasties operate differently. Also, regarding the Navy, at least when I was in, we seldom flew with a "corpsman". All SAR swimmers had to have basic med training. Note however I was before SAR schoolwas centralized in P-cola: I was in back when SAR school was taught on each coast and we had instructors from the Teams. It may have changed since then.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2017)

.


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2017)

Moved.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2017)

Are you asking about a SARC? Or a search and rescue Corpsman?


----------



## SARRebel (Nov 11, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> We appreciate that you are stepping up and offering some military insight. If you take a few minutes to complete a vetting application, along with the required documentation, what you say will carry more weight.
> 
> People who come here and ask question deserve to hear answers from vetted military members, especially in SOF areas. Vetted SOF members answer SOF questions, there is no latitude in this rule.  Unless you are SOF vetted, you are out of your lane.



My apologies. Guess I'll stand down until I can scan my docs. For what it is worth I was unaware Navy SAR were officially considered a part of the SPECWAR community (unless CSAR) these days.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 12, 2017)

SARRebel said:


> My apologies. Guess I'll stand down until I can scan my docs. For what it is worth I was unaware Navy SAR were officially considered a part of the SPECWAR community (unless CSAR) these days.


I don’t think it is considered part of the Naval Special Operations community. We just like to verify people’s backgrounds here.


----------

